# ruger lcp recoil



## jsm2 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm thinking aboht a ruger lcp chambered in 32 acp. Is the recoil manageable. I want my son (age 14 5'3 and 95 lbs) to shoot with me.


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

He should be able to handle that quite well.


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

jsm2 said:


> I'm thinking aboht a ruger lcp chambered in 32 acp. Is the recoil manageable. I want my son (age 14 5'3 and 95 lbs) to shoot with me.


I have a .32 and it is like shooting a .22lr, Very good round, fun also.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I was not aware that the LCP was available in .32 caliber. I thought it could only be had in .380ACP. Ruger's website only shows the .380ACP for this pistol.

Anyway, I have one as well as a P3AT Kel-Tec. The recoil is rather mild even though this is a very light pistol. Your son should be okay with it. Hey, if my youngest daughter was able to shoot a Ruger Redhawk 5 1/2" barrel .44 Magnum with full power handloads at 8, your son should have no trouble with a .380ACP in the LCP.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Remember that guns like the LCP were never designed as comfort as a first priority, or for that matter even a second priority. When it first came out this became sadly obvious to many first time gun owners who bought them as range guns. If you're looking for a range gun there are better choices.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have to agree with *Spike12*. Small pistols are neither fun, nor easy, to shoot.
If your son doesn't have easy success with his attempts at pistol shooting, he may get turned-off about guns forever.

I strongly suggest a full-size pistol instead.
You may even want to start him off with a .22, and help him to learn and maintain good pistol technique with it, before going on to something more powerful.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have (and carry) the LCP in .380 and it's not bad to shoot, BUT, it's not really a range gun and something larger will be a lot more fun to shoot. There simply aren't anything that can be called sights on the LCP. A mid to full size 9mm will be more fun and the ammo is easier to find.


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

I carry a Keltec P32 and find it the recoil very easy to manage. My wife carries an LCP and shoots it very well with either hand and she's pretty small (5'9", 120). Unless there is another reason the LCP should be an easy gun to master.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have to agree with *Spike12*. Small pistols are neither fun, nor easy, to shoot.
> If your son doesn't have easy success with his attempts at pistol shooting, he may get turned-off about guns forever.
> 
> I strongly suggest a full-size pistol instead.
> You may even want to start him off with a .22, and help him to learn and maintain good pistol technique with it, before going on to something more powerful.


This^^
LCPs and other pocket pistols are NOT good "Handguns 101" pistols. It's been my observation that itty bitty little pistols generally suck to shoot and are something to be endured, not enjoyed. 
For introducing your son to shooting, you would be better served by a .22 like a Ruger MK3 or, at most, a full sized 9mm.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Get a 22 until you thing your son is ready for a 9mm. No reason to go between. My son started on a Ruger 22/45 and now he wants a 1911. I think GSSF is going to kick me out.


----------

